
After voting for Brexit, residents realized EU won't give them $85M/yr - e15ctr0n
http://www.cornwall.gov.uk/council-and-democracy/council-news-room/media-releases/news-from-2016/news-from-june-2016/council-to-seek-urgent-confirmation-from-ministers-on-eu-funding-allocated-to-cornwall/
======
visarga
> we were reassured by the ‘leave’ campaign that a decision to leave the EU
> would not affect the EU funding ... that Cornwall would not be worse off

That's so immature. They were innocents and bad people deceived them to vote
against EU and now they have no funds.

------
caramelsuit
they'd rather have 85 million from the EU than the 13 billion that England
will no longer be obligated to give the EU? They need to spend the difference
on math classes.

------
mindcrash
doesn't this basically mean you are $85M/yr short on your own finances and are
relying on external sources to keep the books balanced? Which defacto means
you have a negative cashflow and thus are essentially insolvent?

